# Intro



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Hello... I'm new here, of course. I have four cats, presently--, two young adult males, Rocky and Lucky, one young adult female, Marie, who lost all of her kittens last month. Last but not least, Jasper, a eleven week old male kitten. Rocky, Lucky and Marie are siblings, from my very first cat's last litter. Lucky and Marie are black, Rocky and Jasper are both tabby. I got Jasper a week ago at an animal shelter.





























Marie Rocky Lucky Jasper


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Welcome! What a nice looking cat family.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Thank you, eldercat!😃


----------

